# 36558 and 76000



## fami (Jul 30, 2009)

Good morning,
When physician performed 36558 sometimes they may use the fluoro to ck the position of the catheter. Do we charge 76000 separately with modifier 59? or we do not?
Thanks,
Fami


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 30, 2009)

fami said:


> Good morning,
> When physician performed 36558 sometimes they may use the fluoro to ck the position of the catheter. Do we charge 76000 separately with modifier 59? or we do not?
> Thanks,
> Fami



You should use 77001 when fluoro is documented for this procedure, modifier 59 is not required.

HTH


----------

